# Hi, from the Netherlands



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Shelley! 
That is awesome.  Your English is good so far!
Have fun posting.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome  Your english has to be better than mine. I guess we don't speak english we speak american :lol: 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Sady (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Obsession,
just wanna say "hi" in the neighbourhood. I'm from germany, not far from venlo 
Sady


----------

